# Door's Open...



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Just sitting here in the Chat Room talking to myself...company's good but the conversation is a bit dull & now I'm starting to argue with myself....


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Wolfie

I cannot even comment on that one....must resist























Thor


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Thor said:


> Wolfie
> 
> I cannot even comment on that one....must resist
> 
> ...


Thanks, Thor. You're a good man! I appreciate you self-restraint (unlike SOME of our members





















)

By the way, I did make it thru just fine with the help of several NEW Chatters! Glad to see all you guys/gals venture in... It was great to meet you. c'mon back, any time!


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

wolfwood said:


> Wolfie
> 
> I cannot even comment on that one....must resist
> 
> ...


Thanks, Thor. You're a good man! I appreciate you self-restraint (unlike SOME of our members





















)

By the way, I did make it thru just fine with the help of several NEW Chatters! Glad to see all you guys/gals venture in... It was great to meet you. c'mon back, any time!
[/quote]

Do they also call themselves Wolfwood? Treading where Thor fears to go........


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Guess she's still entertaining!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

egregg57 said:


> Guess she's still entertaining!


Could be









<from the right shoulder> "Get down from there!"

<from the left should> Oh, take a hike!

....but - man - those others - - - they keep calling me over to - I don't know - I think they're saying something about - uh - playing SCRABBLE ...on the Road???? Could that be right, Eric? What could this mean?


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

wolfwood said:


> Guess she's still entertaining!


Could be









<from the right shoulder> "Get down from there!"

<from the left should> Oh, take a hike!

....but - man - those others - - - they keep calling me over to - I don't know - I think they're saying something about - uh - playing SCRABBLE ...on the Road???? Could that be right, Eric? What could this mean?








[/quote]

Hmmmmmmm Could Be!!!


----------



## gkaasmith (Aug 2, 2005)

wolfwood said:


> Just sitting here in the Chat Room talking to myself...company's good but the conversation is a bit dull & now I'm starting to argue with myself....


Excuse my ignorance, but how do I find the chat room?


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Top of page. next to gallery..............Live chat


----------



## gkaasmith (Aug 2, 2005)

tdvffjohn said:


> Top of page. next to gallery..............Live chat


Thanks. On my screen, next to Gallery is HELP. I don't have a live chat. What should I do?


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

It should be between help and gallery. Not sure what to do if it is not. You can access thru Yahoo chat with the chat room number if you know how to ( I don t)

Lobby 294731


----------



## gkaasmith (Aug 2, 2005)

Ok, I can see the "live chat" only if I'm logged out. When I'm logged in, I only see the following on top:

Gallery Help Search Members Calender

Weird.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

For some reason, the 'Live Chat' option does not always show up on all pages, and with all browser settings. Be sure your 'Skin Selector' (lower left of each page) is set to 'IPB 2.1 Default'. Then if you still are not seeing the Live Chat option, try going to a different page.









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

PDX_Doug said:


> For some reason, the 'Live Chat' option does not always show up on all pages, and with all browser settings. Be sure your 'Skin Selector' (lower left of each page) is set to 'IPB 2.1 Default'. Then if you still are not seeing the Live Chat option, try going to a different page.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


EXACTLY!!!

gkaasmith - down on the bottom left hand corner of your screen - there is a setting for "skins. Don't know if this is universal, but my system had to be set at "IPB Pre 2.0" to be able to see the Live Chat button (and those who "know" me know it was not pretty when I couldn't get into the Chat Room!)

See you there!


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Mine is set at lPB 2.1 and have no problem

Don


----------



## gkaasmith (Aug 2, 2005)

PDX_Doug said:


> For some reason, the 'Live Chat' option does not always show up on all pages, and with all browser settings. Be sure your 'Skin Selector' (lower left of each page) is set to 'IPB 2.1 Default'. Then if you still are not seeing the Live Chat option, try going to a different page.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I changed the setting and low and behold, there it is "live chat". Thanks Doug, Don and Wolfwood for your help. I appreciate it.

-Kim


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

gkaasmith said:


> For some reason, the 'Live Chat' option does not always show up on all pages, and with all browser settings. Be sure your 'Skin Selector' (lower left of each page) is set to 'IPB 2.1 Default'. Then if you still are not seeing the Live Chat option, try going to a different page.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I changed the setting and low and behold, there it is "live chat". Thanks Doug, Don and Wolfwood for your help. I appreciate it.

-Kim
[/quote]

Nice info...Thanks!


----------

